# Very Stupid Propane Question



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I apologize in advance for my stupid question. But, I'm having a hell of a time with propane tanks. 

So, I have a 20lb tank and a 100lb tank. The 20lber is conventiently sitting under the grill and all hooked up. I want to hook the 100lb tank to the grill. It's sitting below the grill under the deck, so I need a longer line (6-8'). Their is a hose hanging from my char-broil grill. I want to be able to connect the tank to the char-broil brand grill and also to an outdoor propane burner for canning. I don't care if I have to disconnect and reconnect it each time.

Anyways, holy crap. It seems like everyone has their own connector. I have no idea what I need to buy. I am a very handy guy but I'm totally lost.

If you could spell it out like you're explaining it to a monkey, that'd be great. Or even point to a link on amazon or something. Thanks!


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

your in minnesota so go to fleet find someone kinda smart and tellw them what you want to do they should have what you need. I know what you want to do but cant explain it in writing good luck.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

hawkmiles said:


> I apologize in advance for my stupid question. But, I'm having a hell of a time with propane tanks.
> 
> So, I have a 20lb tank and a 100lb tank. The 20lber is conventiently sitting under the grill and all hooked up. I want to hook the 100lb tank to the grill. It's sitting below the grill under the deck, so I need a longer line (6-8'). Their is a hose hanging from my char-broil grill. I want to be able to connect the tank to the char-broil brand grill and also to an outdoor propane burner for canning. I don't care if I have to disconnect and reconnect it each time.
> 
> ...


Go to your local propane dealer, explain your problem, and have them set you up with the correct connections.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Disconnect the hose from your appliance. Take the hose in with you and get one just like it except 8' to 10' long. It is better to have a hose a foot too long than an inch too short. It will be more convenient to do this for each appliance. 

You may be able to find an extension hose that has the same fitting as the appliance end of the hose on one end and the female equivalent on the other end.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I would do like Caribou suggests, there are "old" and "new" style valves and fittings so take the part with you if you can and get the right one. I would probably get one that is an "extension", one valve to the tank, the other a "standard" barbecue connection that should probably also work on the burner.
Trust me, I know it can be a pain, right/left hand threads, inside/outside thread etc, I use a tiger torch, herman nelson heater, all sorts of things and they all come with different fittings:gaah:


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree that if you don't know, you should go to a local propane dealer and they can set you up. But I suggest you spend the extra $12 and have a tee with an extra shut off valve leading to your outdoor burner rather than disconnecting each time.

A lot of people around here use air hose and air hose fittings (Just like hooking up to your air compressor) to hook extra things up to propane outside. I haven't tried it. I like the idea of the convenience, but I use air hoses pretty much everyday, and my fittings develop leaks often, so I don't think its a great idea. But wouldn't it be nice to have a 10' hose hanging there that you could quickly hook up your outdoor burner when you want to use it?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Most new outside thread valves can also accept the old inside thread connections.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One thought is to remember that the regulator should always be at the tank. Tank pressure is around 200 lbs and after regulator pressure is less than 5 lbs. The tanks should all have the same left-hand internal threads(POL) even though the little 20#'ers do also have the large external threads. Appliances do have different threads for incoming gas but 3/8 NPT are fairly common.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

You could get the hoseless connector. That will transmit your propane from the larger tank under your porch to the smaller tank wirelessly to the smaller 20 lb. tank. Be sure to get extra batteries. I am glad to be of help and remember there are no stupid questions.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I use a length of 1/4" (with 1/4NPT ends) hydraulic hose (rated to over 2000 psi!) with a left-hand-thread POL connector threaded on each end. I use this to fill my 20lb'ers from a 100lb'er. It is perfectly safe to use a setup like this. The only catch is my 100lb'ers have no "dip tube" inside, so I have to invert them to get the liquid out. I built a stand to do that because I do it pretty regularly.

The weird external thread on new 20lb'ers is called ACME thread, and the valves are called OPD valves.

You can get an adapter like this one that will let you thread your grill onto your 10lber directly, if the hose is long enough:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshall-Brass-Gas-Grill-Pol-Acme-Adapter-G-1899P-/231011585465

You can get all KINDS of crazy adapters.... your imagination is the limit - - and the RV stores will sell it!!! RV stores have come up with every possible combination of propane connectors you could dream up.
Check this out:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROPANE-ADA...1-5-16-MALE-ACME-TYPE-1-QCC-X-1-/290886394991


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillM said:


> wirelessly to the smaller 20 lb. tank. Be sure to get extra batteries. I am glad to be of help


Dude, that is so messed up!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

BillM said:


> You could get the hoseless connector. That will transmit your propane from the larger tank under your porch to the smaller tank wirelessly to the smaller 20 lb. tank. Be sure to get extra batteries. I am glad to be of help and remember there are no stupid questions.


Wow Bill, I want one of those, just think how much you can save, all your neighbors propane, the propane companies propane. Can you get one for CASH too? Maybe this one should be in "Theft is Theft is Theft" section

:2thumb:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

There are no stupid questions but there are always stupid answers .


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hawkmiles said:


> If you could spell it out like you're explaining it to a monkey, that'd be great. Or even point to a link on amazon or something.


Did you get an answer that works for you?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Hawkmiles, I can't help with your question but I wanted to say I like your avatar. It made me smile. Shaun the Sheep is a staple TV show in our household.


----------

